# Unlocked x3 440



## fritoking (Mar 4, 2010)

just bought an asus 785g mobo and aan athlon II x3 440. just finished  setting it up and  ot the 4th core to unock in "unleashed " mode! hopefully it is stable..so far so good! cpu-z say my cpu is a  phenom II x4 b40 ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice!! sounds like a successful unlock! now see if it will still overclock


----------



## fritoking (Mar 4, 2010)

well its running @ 36 c  ..i justgot it up and running so i will wait a bit before oc. plus not too familiar how to oc on these new boards with locked multi  cpus


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

should be like an Intel. change the FSB/HT and the Voltage.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 4, 2010)

im not going to  mess w/ the voltage..its already stock @ 1.42 i think...


----------



## TIGR (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for posting your results. I haven't tried unlocking one of these. Keep us updated on the overclocking.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't forget drop the Hyperthread multi to 7x to keep it under 1900 mhz. You should also drop the ram ratio to lower the ram clocks.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 4, 2010)

ugh...this is why i prefer the black editions! lol


----------



## fritoking (Mar 4, 2010)

core speed is low due to c&q


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2010)

My Athlon II 240 clocks to 3.5GHz with 1.4v (undervolted from 1.425v) and passed OCCT Linpack for over 7.5 hours. I don't know how far you'll clock seeing as how you've got a quad core and I've got a dual core, but you should be able to get some pretty impressive results.

I have no idea why the stock voltage is so high... you would think it would be 1.2 or something. If can overclock by 700MHz and still undervolt a little bit, there's some really excessive stock voltage going on.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 5, 2010)

upped the bus to 215...then to 225   its @ 3.39 now stable....so far


----------



## fritoking (Mar 5, 2010)

dropped the nb/ht freq multi to 7 ...its @ 1600 something...upped the bus to 230 ...... anything im missing? temps still around 36c


----------



## chiragsthakur (Mar 28, 2010)

My athlon x3 440 unlocked to phenom x4 b40 at 3Ghz.... I didnt have to change anything...just set the ACC on and my system booted at the first go... I ran prime , everest for 24 hrs individually and found my cores rock solid... graph was 100% all the time... Also i would like to tell you all that i got it unlocked just by a $72 MSI 770T C45 mobo,,,,,...........I really dont get how to show you guys the image...Somebody help me in that please........


----------



## r9 (Mar 28, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't forget drop the Hyperthread multi to 7x to keep it under 1900 mhz. You should also drop the ram ratio to lower the ram clocks.



Why is that important ? Why 1900mhz ?


----------



## r9 (Mar 28, 2010)

chiragsthakur said:


> My athlon x3 440 unlocked to phenom x4 b40 at 3Ghz.... I didnt have to change anything...just set the ACC on and my system booted at the first go... I ran prime , everest for 24 hrs individually and found my cores rock solid... graph was 100% all the time... Also i would like to tell you all that i got it unlocked just by a $72 MSI 770T C45 mobo,,,,,...........I really dont get how to show you guys the image...Somebody help me in that please........


Is this helpful .




Every one who is buying athlon x3 should look for CACYC batch third latter C means it is a DENEB core with L3 cache. The there is chance to be unlocked to PhenomII x4 not athlonII x4.


----------



## chiragsthakur (Mar 28, 2010)

hahahha......I know it... Physically it doesnt have the l3 cache.....but did forget to tell you that .it was accidently a CACYC..what can i do den?? i just got a phenom x4 with bad l3....lol.......It that helpful?????


----------



## Goodman (Mar 28, 2010)

fritoking said:


> im not going to  mess w/ the voltage..its already stock @ 1.42 i think...



AMD 45nm can do up to 1.5v 24/7 on stock cooling without much problems as long as you keep it under 55c (max 60c) in full you'll be alright.

Good cooling & good air flow is always better , specially if you go 1.550v & over...


----------

